# Brother? What brother?



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL to funny, where did Dillon go??


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Since Dillon moved in, have they ever been apart???


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL...that's a riot.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

HEHE...he's trying to cover up the evidence...of where he hid his brother!  Too gosh darn funny!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

That's a hoot. It actually took me a minute to figure out there was another dog under there!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

LOL...too funny!!!! If I had a dime for everytime I've said...thunder,,,lightning,,,jake...let your brother up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Well if Sigfreid can make Roy disappear..... I think they've got a future in Vegas.

Too funny!

dg


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

ROFLMAO!!!!! That is great!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

That is hilarious! I love the look on Sam's face!

"Brothers? We don't need no stinkin' brothers!"


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just too funny and look how Sam is trying to look so innocent. Poor Dillon.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

LMAO, that's hysterical!!! Sam is such a character.... and bless Dillon for his patience!!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

By the way, Sam fooled my mom. She looked at the picture and said "Aww, he looks comfortable." I asked which one?? And then she saw it... LOL

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

That's hysterical, made me laugh out loud!!! I actually didn't see Dillon either, then that little face peeked out...LOL Poor Dillon, he's so good to put up with his wacky little brother.

I am so happy they are getting along so well, they are a blast to "watch" Thanks for posting all the pictures!!!:


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

OMG....That made me laugh so hard! Poor Dillon....Too cute Marlelne....Thx 4 sharing that!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Poor Dillon!! I hope you rescued him from under Sam's fluffy butt!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

That's hysterical. And I swear it looks like Sam's winking at you and saying "don't worry Mom, I won't keep this up forever."

Isn't it just awesome having 2 that get along so well. Has there been any growling or anything like that?


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG... I didn't even see Dillon at first! It's kinda like a "Where's Waldo" picture. So cute!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

OMG thats just too cute!! glad they are getting along!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOLOL!! Looks like Sam is winking.....


----------



## barrett (Feb 1, 2008)

adorable! he looks so cheeky in that pic


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

So cute. Looks like they've been together forever.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

LMAO! I love it....


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats FUNNY....Now More than ever I want 2 goldens.....


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Marlene - you aren't a proud momma are you??!!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

If you ever doubted that adding a second golden was a good idea,,,Sam has completely cast away any doubt by now. It really is amazing how quickly they bonded. That has got to be the cutest pic ever.


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

Omg! I had to take a second look! That is such a funny picture!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

That is so cute! They sure look inseparable.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Are they playing hide the pooch?


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

That is so darn cute!!! I love it!

I just had to add, after looking at the pic again and seeing how Sam's paw is kind of holding on to Dillon, I can't help but think Sam is saying "he's stayin', I won't let him leave, he's my bud mom, he aint' goin' anywhere....."


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

You guys are Hilarious!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL What is Sam hiding! : He looks so nonchalant.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Your Dillon is one very, very patient pup!
What a good match!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

They are awesome, I just love their pictures.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

That is too cute. They are getting along so wonderfuly. Great match.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh my lord Marlene.. I think Sam really likes him!! ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> Since Dillon moved in, have they ever been apart???


NO!! Sam refuses to let Dillon have "quiet time", its play play play as far as he's concerned. Dillon is very obliging though, he's really very sweet to his bratty little brother.



ShadowsParents said:


> Isn't it just awesome having 2 that get along so well. Has there been any growling or anything like that?


the only time i've heard growling is when they've got a heated tug of war game going on.... honestly they are getting along quicker and better than i ever could have imagined... its awesome


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Awwww....they are so cute together.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I had to look twice - Dillon must be very laid back


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh what a picture!! Sammy is so funny and Dillon, what a sweety letting his bratty bro lay all over him!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I have come back to this pic and shown it to about 10 people today.
It makes me giggle every time, I just love both of their expressions....well, what I can see of sweet Dillon's, that is. And Sam is like, 'Huh, what?"


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That picture is so funny! I really am happy for you that they get along so well. Don't you *love* watching them play????


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is hilarious!


----------

